# IDMAX 12 D2 V3



## $ilver~tC (Nov 27, 2010)

Not mine but saw it on ebay today, with only 25$ shipping, someone should walk away with a decently priced IDMAX from this deal.

Image Dynamics Idmax 12 D2 V3 1 Way 12" Car Subwoofer 837654267509 | eBay


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

If it was BIN maybe.


----------



## instro84 (Jun 15, 2012)

if it were a 10 i'd be all over that.


----------



## DPG (May 9, 2008)

instro84 said:


> if it were a 10 i'd be all over that.


First sub I ever ran was the 10" series


----------

